#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Bhopal electrical engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

## nisha.nitbmech

*National Institute Of Technology*- *Bhopal*
Also known as *Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology*


Hello frnds, I am Nisha in 3rd Year of ECE, NIT-B..............
 I will clear your Queries Regarding NIT Warangle Electronics & Communication Engineering Admission 2013..........


*Branches:*
Electrical Engineering

*About Electrical Engineering:*
The Department of Electrical Engineering is one of the oldest departments of the National Institute of Technology, Bhopal.  With excellent faculty, the Department of Electrical Engineering offers undergraduate (B.Tech) and graduate (M.Tech) in Power Electronics & Drives and Power Systems and research (Ph.D) programmes. The Department is strong with most of faculty members holding PhD degrees and expertise in various fields. The broad areas of expertise include State Estimation and Real Time Control of Power Systems, Applications of ANN and Fuzzy Logic in Power Systems, Power System Deregulation, Power System Transients, Power Quality, EMTP applications in Power Systems, Relay Coordination, Application of Power Electronics to Power Quality Improvement and Industrial Drives, DSP controlled Drives, Simulation of Power Electronic Converters and Drives Systems and Control of Special Machines.

*Mode of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*Expected JEE Mains Cutoff*:

Branch
Opening Rank
Closing Rank

Electrical Engineering
10400
15000




*Tuition Fee:* N/A

*Hostel Fee:* N/A

*Placements:*
BHELBORLBPCLCCILDRDOGAILGEHALIOCLL&T(ECC)NomuraNTPCSolid CoreSPCLTCIL
*
Faculty Members:*

Dr.(Mrs.)Ganga AgnihotriDr.D.M.DeshpandeDr.A.M.ShandilyaDr. S.K.BharadwajDr.R.K.NemaDr.Yogendra KumarDr. Manisha DubeyProf. Savita NemaDr. Shailendra JainDr. Tripta ThakurDr.N. P. PatidarDr. Sushma GuptaDr. S.C.GuptaProf. Anoop AryaProf. Suresh Kumar GawreProf. Priyanka PaliwalProf. Pankaj SwarnkarProf. Amit OjhaProf. Rishi Kumar SinghProf. Mukesh Kirar

*Famous Alumni:*
Suresh Pachouri, Politician Ajit Jogi, first Chief Minister of Chattisgarh Dr Rajesh kumar gupta, Project Director Of Agni 5

*Address: * Link Road 3, Vaishali Nagar, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh 462051





  Similar Threads: NIT Bhopal civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Hamirpur electrical engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Bhopal electronics & communication engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Bhopal mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Bhopal computer science & engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks in general and outside category...can i get cse or ece in manit bhopal?.....what are the packages in these branches?.....name of the other nit's where cse or ece is much better and obviously under my reach?......my board percent was 89.8

----------


## Aniruddh khurana

> with 202 marks in general and outside category...can i get cse or ece in manit bhopal?.....what are the packages in these branches?.....name of the other nit's where cse or ece is much better and obviously under my reach?......my board percent was 89.8


Hi,
 According to last year cutoffs you can get all branches in mnit bhopal............. So all the very best  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

I only want cse or ece at manit.....can you please tell me their average placements.....

----------


## Alina gill

> I only want cse or ece at manit.....can you please tell me their average placements.....


Hi,
Being one of the best nit in India NIT bhopal always gives the very good placements..... Every year more than 150 companies visit in the campus and more than 90% student get placed...............

----------


## Yash_pare

i am getting 210 marks in jee main.my category is general and i am a resident of M.P.can i get ece,ee,mech or cs in MANIT

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> i am getting 210 marks in jee main.my category is general and i am a resident of M.P.can i get ece,ee,mech or cs in MANIT


Hi,
    Tel me your 12th percentage???

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> i am getting 210 marks in jee main.my category is general and i am a resident of M.P.can i get ece,ee,mech or cs in MANIT


Hi, 
    Tel me your 12th percentage ??

----------


## Yash_pare

can anyone reply to my post above

----------


## Nishant suri

> i am getting 210 marks in jee main.my category is general and i am a resident of M.P.can i get ece,ee,mech or cs in MANIT


Hi,
   Firstly tel me your 12th percentage for approx rank???

----------


## shubham the cool

hi my friends marks is 139 in jee mains and he got 97 percent in xii boards what he will get he is general and what rank will he get

---------- Post added at 05:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------

5-6 lakh in manit bhopal! with around 6000 rank u can opt for hbti cse which has much better placements.aruond 9 -10 lakhs!

----------


## Yash_pare

> Hi,
>    Firstly tel me your 12th percentage for approx rank???


i am xpecting about 86%in cbse board exams

----------


## Yash_pare

> Hi, 
>     Tel me your 12th percentage ??


i am xpecting about 86% in cbse board exams

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> i am xpecting about 86%in cbse board exams


Hey, 
      Your approx rank will be 6500....... Which branch you wanna go for btech???

----------


## Yash_pare

> Hey, 
>       Your approx rank will be 6500....... Which branch you wanna go for btech???


 i am thinking to chose from mech.,cs,ece,ee..

----------


## Shruti kakkad

> i am thinking to chose from mech.,cs,ece,ee..


Hi,
    According to me because of your HS Quota u can get nit bhopal..... This is the best nit u can get with this rank   :):

----------


## rakeshb1

Hi, with JEE Main score of 173, and expecting about 82% in CBSE (Delhi, General category), what do you see the possibilities for making it to Electrical Engineering?
Thanks

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> Hi, with JEE Main score of 173, and expecting about 82% in CBSE (Delhi, General category), what do you see the possibilities for making it to Electrical Engineering?
> Thanks


Hi,
    Your approx rank would be less than 25000...... With this rank your Chances to get dtu is very less even with domicile quota.... Try for another colg also .. all the best   :):

----------

